# New Vids of Super 44 Flowmasters



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Here are a few more pics of my goats exhaust. The quality of video does not do her justice. '06 Pontiac GTO Superchips programmed, Poweraid TBS, AEM Brute Force Air Intake, resonator delete, and Flowmater Super 44 Series mufflers. Being next to her in person does the goat so much more justice. The videos were taken by using a Kodak digital camera, not a camcorder. Hope ya'll like. There will be more to come with windows down launching from a complete stop, and a nice highway cruise.

First video clip was already posted, took it easy on her due to not wanting to piss neighbors off after just bringing goat home:

YouTube - Beast of the South East

Second video clip was after i took a ride, engine already warmed up, got on her a little harder:

YouTube - Beast of the South East II

Third video clip was cruising down the road and then giving the goat a little kick, windows were up! :

YouTube - Beast of the South East III

Fourth Video clip is of the goat in the garage at idle, again after she was warmed up:

YouTube - Beast of the South East IV


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice- I really liked the sound when you pumped it!:cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Two More vids*

YouTube - Beast of the South East V

YouTube - Beast of the South East VII


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice Vids NJ, color red is hot. I see LT's and a cam in your future, totally wake that ride-up... I went with a pass smog cam 228/232 and could not be more pleased...Just food for thought...:cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Nice Vids NJ, color red is hot. I see LT's and a cam in your future, totally wake that ride-up... I went with a pass smog cam 228/232 and could not be more pleased...Just food for thought...:cheers


Yes, I see it also in my future. The red ceramic coated LT's would look mighty nice uner the hood!!! A cam would put the final touch on the cake!! Thanks.:cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey NJ,
The car sounds awesome. 
I noticed something really cool in the second vid. If you look at the condensation on the left tailpipe, it reminds me alot of the condensation that forms around the inlet of a jet engine, when they are powering up! 
If you've ever witnessed a Boeing 777, and it's massive 11 ft diameter, 110000 lb thrust GE90s at full throttle, you know what I mean!
Like this:









Russ


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Hey NJ,
> The car sounds awesome.
> I noticed something really cool in the second vid. If you look at the condensation on the left tailpipe, it reminds me alot of the condensation that forms around the inlet of a jet engine, when they are powering up!
> If you've ever witnessed a Boeing 777, and it's massive 11 ft diameter, 110000 lb thrust GE90s at full throttle, you know what I mean!
> ...


Thanks Russ, I like to think of her as my jet plane. :lol: 

Chris aka NJgoat


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The in car one sounds sweet!


----------



## Bill3508 (Mar 5, 2008)

NJgoat, how is the sound at highway cruising speeds? Any drone?

Sounds great.

Bill3508


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow...you have just put some BAD ideas into my head! arty: Creates checklist lol I am trying hard to keep everything stock, but it doesn't help when seeing and hearing videos like this. But then I tell myself...these aren't MAJOR mods...do it.....................DO it......................DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds great :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Like mentioned before, no drone. Gets quietier after 55mph. purs like kitty.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

So a Cam is next?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Vids*

Someone was looking for these vids I posted!!??? Here they are ta da!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Matt*



NJgoat said:


> Here are a few more pics of my goats exhaust. The quality of video does not do her justice. '06 Pontiac GTO Superchips programmed, Poweraid TBS, AEM Brute Force Air Intake, resonator delete, and Flowmater Super 44 Series mufflers. Being next to her in person does the goat so much more justice. The videos were taken by using a Kodak digital camera, not a camcorder. Hope ya'll like. There will be more to come with windows down launching from a complete stop, and a nice highway cruise.
> 
> First video clip was already posted, took it easy on her due to not wanting to piss neighbors off after just bringing goat home:
> 
> ...


Matt, here are the vids of the flowmaster 44 series with resonator delete with straight pipes, videos really dont do them justice.


----------

